# SlamBall



## celtsb34 (Apr 22, 2005)

has anyone ever watched it?

It's pretty cool with the dunks


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

It's the kind of thing I see while flipping channels and go "This is so stup--holy crap what was that??". It's fun to watch.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

It was a guilty pleasure of mine. The dunk contest was the craziest thing I ever saw. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

what ever happened to it?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

My brothers friends older-bro was the Mike Goldstein guy or somethin for the Stealers.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I thought it was entertaining at times. 

I'll never forget the one show they did before one of the seasons when they were having the tryouts and the first Slamball draft .. there was some white dude going through the tryouts who went off one of the trampolines and came down wrong and nearly snapped his foot off his ankle .. they showed it too, but a little blurred out.. very nasty stuff.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I thought it was entertaining at times.
> 
> I'll never forget the one show they did before one of the seasons when they were having the tryouts and the first Slamball draft .. there was some white dude going through the tryouts who went off one of the trampolines and came down wrong and nearly snapped his foot off his ankle .. they showed it too, but a little blurred out.. very nasty stuff.


Agreed. Slam Ball was fun to watch from time to time when nothing better was on, but no memory of it sticks out in my mind other than that. That was just brutal.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Agreed. Slam Ball was fun to watch from time to time when nothing better was on, but no memory of it sticks out in my mind other than that. That was just brutal.



After seeing that, I don't think I would have been able to continue. That was one of the nastiest things I have seen. His foot was barely even still attached. I think I would call called it quits after seeing that.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought it was a good idea, but it came out of the gate strong and I just lost interest in it. The first slam dunk contest they had was definitely the thing that stuck out in my mind, because there was some pretty damn cool and creative dunks.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

damn.... forgot all about that show.. i alwawys wanted to play....

is it still on TV... if so what time??


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

This seems like a carbon copy thread from last year...

Never saw the dunk contest... I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I've watched it a couple of times. It was really exciting the first time I saw it on TV when I was skimming through some random channels. But after awhile it just lost its edge for some reason.


----------

